# What's up with RPGXplorer?



## Jan van Leyden (Jan 2, 2010)

I tried to get to this page (RPGXplorer, but 10 days ago and again today I only got a blank page with a login box?

Does anyone know whether it's a temporary hickup or does it mean something more?


----------



## Rabulias (Jan 2, 2010)

It is hopefully a temporary downtime. Issues with the ISP for the site.

See here: D&D Junkie - Feed Your Addiction


----------



## Baelzar (Jan 6, 2010)

*Does anyone have the .zip files of either the 1.9.5 upgrade, or the 2.0 beta files?

With their site being down, I cannot get any of these files.  I have a paid key, but no compatible program to use with the data sets.

Anyone?*


----------



## Quijenoth (Jan 15, 2010)

RPGX is having some service issues with the host however you can still get all the downloads from D&D Junkie.


----------



## Rabulias (Feb 17, 2010)

And RPGXplorer's website is back up and running now:

http://www.rpgxplorer.com/


----------

